# First furniture



## mdbuilder (Jul 10, 2008)

After getting a new Delta Unisaw a couple of weeks ago I decided I better build something :laughing:

This is the result - it's all solid red oak, based on a plan from Taunton. Started Saturday last week and finished it up over the weekend. The finish is all waterbased poly, 2 coats of tinted and a few more of clear. Not perfect but I'm pretty happy with it. Guess I need to make some matching chairs now...


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks pretty good mdbuilder. Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with for chairs.

Gerry


----------



## mdbuilder (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks! Thinking of something mission style with padded seats.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Me LIKE-ee...

If that table saw can help me do that good, I'm going to buy one...!!!

Nice work... Be sure to show us the chairs when you get them finished... Welcome to the forum


----------



## mdbuilder (Jul 10, 2008)

There were a few other tools involved of course. 6" wide Rigid jointer, 13" Craftsmen planer, Delta hollow chisel mortiser and a real POC 9" $99 bandsaw from Lowes . Very happy with the first three, the $99 band saw will have to go evetually though!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Really nice piece of work there md.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's nice looking 50th furniture! Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

thats a nice looking table ya built.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Mission style chairs should look real good with that table.

Gerry


----------



## mdbuilder (Jul 10, 2008)

I was thinking of something like this http://www.woodstore.net/diningchair.html


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice table. Can't beat the UniSaw. I have one and I love it. It keeps it's alignment dead on, and has plenty of power. Keep the pics coming and welcome to the forum.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks very nice... now get started on those chairs!:laughing:

John


----------



## mdbuilder (Jul 10, 2008)

Got the plans  Gimme a week or two


----------



## mdbuilder (Jul 10, 2008)

Chairs underway, took a couple weeks to build the bench the parts are resting on. Today was spent machining most of the parts for a set of 6 chairs to go along with the table. This could take a while:laughing:


----------



## justintime (Jul 29, 2008)

It could take a while but it looks like fun, great job on the table by the way.


----------



## widekerf (Aug 9, 2008)

Good looking table. Yeah, the chaisrs will take little longer, but don't rush them as this is a set to pass down to the grandkids. Should be worth $2-3K, but that would be from China, and you would still have to asemble it and hope the pocket joints didn't pull loose from the particle board substrate and the veneer peel off under a warm plate. Who says you can't make this hobby pay off? Your grandkids wouldn' t WANT the Chinese set. Satisfaction indexRICELESS Welcome and keep the Unisaw singing


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

MD, looking good! Nice bench too. What plans did you settle on? and keep those pictures coming!:thumbsup:

John


----------



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very well done!


----------



## mdbuilder (Jul 10, 2008)

Went with the woodstore.net plan linked previously. Last couple of nights were spent cutting 1/4" mortises. Unfortunately along about mortise # 60 I broke the tip off the drill bit inside my hollow chisel - grrrr! After seeing 4 or 5 quotes on the net for $50+ for one 1/4" chisel + drill bit I found one at Toolking for 16.99 which was more palatable. Dunno where they get off trying to charge $53 for one chisel when you can buy the whole damn kit from Delta including 4 chisels / bits + all the accessories to turn a drill press into a mortising machine for $74.95 @ Lowes! 

Anyway, I've got 1 set of back and front posts + for fornt and back lower rails and when slotted together it looks like a chair:yes:. I'll snap a pic over the weekend.


----------



## mdbuilder (Jul 10, 2008)

After a break to build a tool cabinet, I broke the 1/4" hollow chisel so I had to wait for parts, I'm back on the chair project. 1 complete set of parts done and dry fit, 5 more to go. I do have all the parts roughed out for the complete set of 6 with the exception of the upper and lower back rails. I had most of those but then proceeded to screw up a few. Need to mill up some more from an 8/4 plank...


----------

